# A funny infant baptism quote



## biblelighthouse (Jan 11, 2006)

I have been reading "_Candid reasons for renouncing the principles of anti-paedobaptism_" by Pastor Peter Edwards. (Edwards was a Baptist minister for 10 years before finally realizing that paedobaptism is Biblical!)

It is a great book, with excellent Scriptural arguments for infant baptism. 

Nevertheless, I happened upon a quote in the book that was just too much . . . I cracked up! I hope you get a grin out of it too:



> Well, and what then? Why, according to Mr. Booth the argument will run thus: the priests were changed, and the role of worship was changed, therefore the church was essentially altered, therefore infants were excluded. Is not this a good inference, The priests were changed, therefore infants were excommunicated? It might have been so, if the priests had all been infants; but even then it would only have concluded against infant priests. . . .


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## non dignus (Jan 12, 2006)

*"Thank you sir! May I have another!!"*

Kevin Bacon, _Animal House_


----------



## Steve Owen (Jan 12, 2006)

The quote is indeed laughable.

Martin


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 12, 2006)

I must be missing something because I think it was a lame attempt at humor... I think it is much more humorous to just read Baptist arguments.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> I think it is much more humorous to just read Baptist arguments.


----------

